# Cold paws



## darling679 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a chi that is 6 months old. We are still in the process of housetraining and unfortunately had an early winter in Minnesota. Babie gets cold paws very quickly and cries while lifting her paws up so that I have to bring her in. I've tried booties, multiple different kinds, and she won't even move if I put them on her. I've tried getting her used to them in the house. I've tried litter training, which I'm still not giving up on even though she has NEVER gone in her litterbox. I don't know what else I can do. She will potty outside if she has to go right away but she has not pood outside since we had snow since she can't stay out long enough to find her usual spot which is at the very, very edge of our yard. Any ideas???


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi,
They have this paw wax you can buy which you rub on to their pads and it protects them from Hot and Cold. That may work. You just rub it in and its like a sealed glove. Hope that helps.... :wave: 

If not, maybe just get her some pee pads instead of litter to start her off. If you find a spot where she has peed and soak a little on the pee pad it will help her know where to pee in the house.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

try not to get her used to the boots inside too much, I found that completely ineffective when getting my dog adjusted to them.
What I did do what take him out without the boots, then brought him in, put TWO sweaters on him, plus the boots then back outside, he quickly realized that the boots kept his feet warm and he has been obsessed with them since, he even enjoys wearing them inside now, the only thing he won't do in his boots is go for a walk. :scratch:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Good suggestions. I was actually wondering about the boots too. My dog was NOT having it! Although she doesn't seem to mind the snow is short doses.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Think I am gonna have to try the wax. I have tried the boots with Milo and he absolutely refuses to move when I put them on! Fortunately, he doesn't seem to mind the snow all that much. He is pretty good about going out, doing his business and coming right back in now that it is cold and there is snow on the ground. I would suggest that you continue to take your furbabe outside to potty if that is going to be your main method for housebreaking. I think it would be too confusing to stop and then try to start again when the weather is nicer. Chis are pretty smart little critters and they learn pretty quick to go outside and take care of business so they can come back in. Didn't take Milo long at all.


----------



## darling679 (Dec 12, 2005)

*Cold Paws*

Thank you for all of the suggestions!!! It's so nice to have somewhere to go for ideas when you've run out of them. While Babie does go on pads in the house, we don't want to use them, we really want her completely outside trained. I am definitely going on a hunt for that wax today though!!
Thanks again!!! :lol:


----------

